# Doe needs uterine flush



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been told by a vet that most likely my doe (who gave birth about 5 days ago) needs a uterine flush which I have never performed, though have read about, and because the vet is gone (and there is only one very LOUSY vet left in town) I am wondering if I should do it myself or if that would do more harm then good. I have antibiotics I can give her but I know she needs treatment soon since she acting very weak, has a slow bloody discharge and isn't eating or paying attention to much around her. Does anyone know what would be best to do?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Why does he think she needs a flush? Did she have a hard kidding?

Is it possible she is low on calcium? I'd give oral or injectable calcium since it sounds more like a calcium issue to me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when Ashley and i took a goat who had a hard kidding with a dead kid and a retained placenta the vet didnt suggest a uterine flush -- but not saying your doe doesnt need it just thinking we might want to explore other options.

What are the circumstances - what is her temp?


----------



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it was because of the milky-bloodyish discharge and her behavior. How would I know the difference between a calcium issue and a uterine infection of some kind? Our does have always had healthy kidding but this is the first time she has had triplets. She almost looked like she was gonna have quads but they were big triplets. I haven't checked her temp yet, I can run out and do it real quick if needed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so she kidded 5 days ago did she pass the placenta?

bloody discharge is normal for a couple days past kidding - does it smell bad? yes a temp would be good but not manditory

I would give her some calcium, b complex and put her on antibiotics


----------



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay, problem, upon testing the thermometer it said that a healthy human being is 80 something degrees. It's been a while since it's last use. As to her symptoms I think they are mostly just what I stated before. Milky yellowish mixed with blood discharge, definite lack of response to stimuli, when we put her in a separate pen she would only walk if we pulled on her and sort of bumps her head on the wall on her way in like she didn't know when to stop. She hasn't been eating much at all lately and she isn't making any noise and her fur is all scragly looking. Does any of that make sense? I know it sounds kind of like Ketosis, but it seems to fall into symptoms of a lot of other things as well. Any insight will help.


----------



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

Just saw your post, no the discharge doesn't smell and as to the placenta I actually don't know, I wasn't there, we happened to be gone so I had my parents watching them and all five of the does kidded while I was out of town for a wedding, go figure I suppose. I came back the day after and I saw only one placenta on the ground but the does also eat them so I don't know if Cimorene passed hers or not.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok normal temp for a goat is 101-103

I would put her on a strong antibiotic like a oxytetracyline (LA 200, Biomycin, Duramycin) 1cc per 20lbs for 5 days. This will take care of infection.

and again you should give her some calcium and bcomplex (shot). I have CMPK gel but there is a goat calcium drench you might be able to find at like Tractor Supply. With the CMPK gel I give 12-15cc to a mini goat I would give 20cc to a full size.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'd do as Stacey said, antibiotics, Calcium, and B-complex. I'd give her some probiotics as well.

If you have the injectable calcium then 50cc SubQ of calcium Gluconate 23% I think it is.


----------



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay, I will try that. right now our animal supply places are closed, the only thing I have now is nutridrench and the antibiotics, but I just went out to check on her and give her LA200 since we keep that on hand and it doesn't take a thermometer to tell her temperature has dropped. She feels cold to the touch and is laying down making breathing in a way that sounds like she is blowing bubbles or something. I stuck the needle in to give her the shot and she didn't flinch, she didn't even turn her head! She seems a lot worse than earlier but it has also gotten cold since the sun went down so maybe it's just more evident, I don't know. I know if she gets an infection or something she can go hypothermic and I have her cozied up with straw all around and stuff but should I get a heat lamp and put it in with her or something?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is she shivering? whats the outside temp?


----------



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

Not that I can see, she is just sort of dead weight, and it's 30 degrees, it supposed to get to around twenty. Last night we had a freak snow storm so the temp changed pretty drastically.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you think she could use a heat lamp then do so. I have never had a situation like this in such cold temps.


----------



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay, I will probably. Anything else you can think of that I can do besides wait for morning(and the farm supply shop to open), hope she does okay and check on her throughout the night?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would give her karo, whiskey and coffee mixed in equal parts. Probably 6 cc's or so.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder if she could do with a handful of tums for the calcium. I realize its not the best but it may get enough in her system to bring her temp up and hold her through the night. If she won't eat them they can be crushed/pulverized and drenched or mixed with a sweetened water for her to drink. Just a thought.
Andi


----------



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay thank you so much! Anything else you think of just post and I'll let you know how she does!


----------



## caprinescene (Apr 4, 2010)

She passed a few minutes ago. I still have no idea exactly what was wrong. I gave her everything I could and stayed with her. I did the whisky thing. I wish I knew what happened so I could prevent it from happening again. Thank you all for your help anyway.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost her. Don't beat yourself up as you did everything you could.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no....I am so sorry you lost her....... sometimes.. we try so hard and can't seem to get them better.....it is not your fault and we have all lost precious animals...so we feel your pain..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've just gotten chance to sit down here and read your posts, I am so very sorry for your loss :hug: 

It really sounded as though she could have benefited from the calcium and B comp, antibiotics when you first noticed her being off, you said she had large triplets...did she deliver on her own or was help needed? It is not very common but can happen, she could have suffered a tear in the uterus from a hard delivery...assisted or not, bleeding into the body cavity as opposed to bleeding out, if this was the case, there really was nothing you could have done for her :hug: 

How are her babies? I'm assuming they are being bottle fed since mom wasn't up to caring for them....I hope you have a doeling among them to help ease the pain of losing their mom :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry  I only just saw this now. I tend to think along the same lines as liz, uterine tear/haemorrghage and internal bleeding rather than it all coming out. Also, you say the bloody discharge was 'milky', well when the uterus tears you tend to get white bits of fat discharged, maybe thats why its looking milky?? I am so sorry you lost her, to have her go downhill so fast, I think it was something serious and probably not a heap you could do. 

Enjoy the little ones


----------



## Mellee7AcreRanch (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry for you loss. It sounds like she went septic, which is almost imposible to treat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

caprinescene posted earlier that the doe passed away.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yes liz, I saw, thats why I gave my condolences, and offered a possible reason why the doe was so ill. Its never easy to lose one and I know I always wonder why ...


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

So sorry about your doe, caprinesense. You did everything you could for her :tears: 

When you noticed that your doe got very cold that was because her temperature dropped to what's called "subnormal." There's not much that can be done for an animal when they are that cold and they not shivering. All you can do is try to warm them up or the organs of their body get too cold to function. 

Mellee7AcreRanch is right, sepsis (infection that has spread throughout the bloodstream) sounds like the culpret. A uterine flush would not have been the cure for sepsis either. It may have eliminated the main cause of infection, but not the infection in her blood. Since it was so cold outside her body could not keep itself warm while fighting an infection (the same thing happened to 2 baby goats I was recently treating for an intestinal e. coli infection). If you are interested in a specific diagnosis you can take her to your vet who can perform a necropsy to determine the specific cause of death. That may ease your mind and let you know how to treat something like that in the future.

I know it's hard, but at this point I would turn your attention to her babies. Have they been able to nurse colostrum from her? Make sure that they are healthy and happy and it would not hurt to give them a shot of B-complex at a bit of nutridrench just in case. Check both their temperatures and monitor their behavior (they should be happy, playful babies). 

Those kids are little prototypes of your lost doe. You will be able to see her in them. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: just now got to this. 

sorry for your loss, looks like jess explained very well what could have happened. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since this is a very old topic it is being closed. Thank you for your input.


----------

